# Sajica or Nicaraguensis



## davitz90 (May 25, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm Davide, I'm 29 and I'm writing from Rome!
I have had aquariums for 20 years, but for the first time I am approaching cichlids.
I hope you can help me!

in your opinion, in a 120x40x50 tank which group of 5-6 specimens would be better to breed?
Obviously evaluating aggressiveness / reproductive behavior / size of fish
I would buy them small, 5-6 cm maximum.
My intention then would be to isolate the couple once they formed.

And then second question, should they be the only ones or is it possible to match a second species?

Thanks so much


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

That tank would be too small for Nics, your only option would be the T-Bars. I have had a single adult male - second male was chased into a corner and had to be removed - with two females in a slightly smaller tank, he took turns breeding with the females. You might get some dither fish in the tank, but not another Cichlid species.


----------

